# Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut



## GEChun (1. April 2016)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut gesammelt?

Wie sind die Temperatur Werte im Vergleich zu anderen Liquid Metal Pastes?


Wie sind die Erfahrungen beim entfernen? 
Muss man mit eventuellen Schäden bzw. Reaktionen mit dem Kühler rechnen?

Edit: Steht alles im neuen PCGH Heft... 

Zusätzliche User Infos sehe ich aber auch gerne!


----------



## Nathenhale (5. April 2016)

Habe das Ganze bei meinem Systen drauf Temps sind deutlich besser geworden . Und es darf halt nicht auf Alu kühler sonst einfach den Anweisungen folgen die beiliegen . Mit Schäden am Kühler ist nicht zu Rechnen. Entferen ist ein bisschien schwieriger am mit Alkohl geht das ganze gut weg .


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. April 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut gesammelt?
> 
> Wie sind die Temperatur Werte im Vergleich zu anderen Liquid Metal Pastes?
> 
> ...



Liquid Ultra + vernickelter Kühler. Vielleicht hatte ich auch nur Pech.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GEChun (7. April 2016)

Autsch!


----------



## General Quicksilver (10. April 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Liquid Ultra + vernickelter Kühler. Vielleicht hatte ich auch nur Pech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke, das dürfte wohl normal sein. Ich habe aber nur Langzeiterfahrung mit der Liquid Pro + geschliffenem Kupfer, nach dem die CPU nach knapp 6 Jahren dann den Geist augfgegeben hatt, war die Oberseite von der CPU wieder mehr oder weniger komplett Silbern.


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. April 2016)

Die feste Verbindung wird auch in diesem PCGH-Artikel erwähnt (Kapitel „2.Vorteile und Nachteile“).

[HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel

Nur kann das offensichtlich eben doch auch bei vernickelten Oberflächen passieren und nicht nur bei Kupfer.

Deswegen setze ich jetzt zwischen Die und IHS LM und zwischen IHS und Kühler WLP ein.


----------



## GEChun (12. April 2016)

Kann so etwas auch bei normaler Wärmeleitpaste enstehen?


----------



## wacoda (14. April 2016)

Hallo

Viel kann ich ja zu dem Thema nicht wirklich beitragen aber da ich nach dem Thermal Grizzly Lesertest eine Thermal Grizzly *Conductonaut* bekam, verglich ich diese in einem kurzen Nachtest.
Das Ergebnis habe ich in diesem Thread gepostet


----------



## Intel22nm (28. April 2016)

*Conductonaut bleibt drin! Bis zum Gegenbeweis, dass das eine schlechte Idee sei.*



GEChun schrieb:


> Wie sind die Erfahrungen beim entfernen?
> Muss man mit eventuellen Schäden bzw. Reaktionen mit dem Kühler rechnen?



Conductonaut hatte ich nach HS Entfernung ebenfalls verwendet, aber im Gegensatz zu den Testreihen mit ständig neuen Pasten und LMs ist meine Absicht, das Zeug so lange drauf zu lassen wie nur möglich. D.h. solange die Temperaturableitung funktioniert.

Optische Veränderungen nehme ich in Kauf.

Chemische Reaktionen ohne echte Schäden am Material ebenso.

Was soll passieren? Lochfraß wie bei Rost? 

Die Substanzen bzw. aneinander liegenden Materialien sind mengenmäßig begrenzt, Luft oder Wasser/Feuchtigkeit als weitere chemische Elemente zwar denkbar, doch ich *habe noch nirgends gelesen bzw. gehört, dass da eine Zeitbombe tickt bei Verwendung von LM*.

Interessieren würde mich das insoweit als es (1) die CPU schädigen könnte und (2) somit die Lebensdauer des Systems mit Folgekosten. Bisher habe ich keinen Bedarf über einen Umstieg bzw. Aufrüsten weg von Z77X/3770K nachzudenken, genug Leistung vorhanden. Das Herumexperimentieren mit ständig neuen Entwicklungen an Pasten und LMs ist u.U. ganz schön kostspielig und braucht auch Zeit.

Ich sehe den Tausch von WLPs ähnlich wie beim Auto und der Hohlraumversiegelung, ist da vom Hersteller ordentlich gemacht kann es bleiben wie es war. Entdeckt man Mängel muss man es neu machen (lassen), Stopfen drauf und Ruhe im Karton. Kann schiefgehen, d.h. die Chemie wirkt bei eintretendem Wasser bzw. Reaktionsstoffen, doch irgendwann ist der Wert der betroffenen Teile zu niedrig, um darin noch zu investieren. Würde das genannte Umfeld von Z77X/3770K etwa 10 Jahre halten wie ein Auto - entspricht ca. der Durchrostungsgarantie vom Hersteller - könnte ich sehr zufrieden sein. Ein *jährlicher Check mit Rostdurchsicht* ... hm, ja könnte man drüber nachdenken, aber macht man das mit der Hohlraumversiegelung? 

Eher Sichtkontrolle, übertragen auf CPU und WLPs wäre dieses Kontrollöffnen sofort mit Austausch verbunden, analog dem Ölwechsel beim Auto, Innovative Ansätze gab es im KFZ Bereich, mit Reinigung und Wiederverwendung des Motoröls, kostspielig und kaum vor Ort zu bekommen, neues Öl ist einfach zu günstig in Relation zu den Servicepreisen. Bei WLPs kaum anders.

*Mein Fazit: Conductonaut bleibt drin. Ohne turnusmäßigen Wechsel.* Bis der Motor (Temperaturentwicklung der CPU) sich negativ entwickelt. Im Gegensatz zum Auto Motor kann man beim PC einfach durchtesten und Temperatursensoren als einzige relevante Größe abfragen.

P.S. @wacoda, Danke für´s Zeigen der Bilder mit den Kupferoberflächen in #9 deines Testberichtes. Ich schätze, dass das sehr oberflächliche Effekte sind, die mit wenig Aufwand (Abschleifen, Polieren) beseitigt werden können. Relevant dürfe eine minimaler Materialabtrag kaum sein für die Funktionstüchtigkeit, zumal man bei neuer Zusammensetzung wiederum (hochwertige) WLPs bzw. LM aufträgt, die exakt diesen Zusammenschluß der wärmeleitenden Komponenten ermöglichen sollen. 

Anders ausgedrückt: wird Wärmeübertrag das Problem, ist neuer/verbesserter Wärmeübertrag die Lösung.


----------

